# Accedental on porpoise writing.



## Olly Buckle (Feb 11, 2018)

A thread two, literally, make pedants head’s explode !!

Jack is riding in to explain the importance of capital’s and punctuation; help jack off his horse.

The basest of the rulers of grammer give basis to the rules of grammar, if something is in general use it is correct. General use can cause major problems for private corporal hierarchies.  Some will not be right and may be left if they are not central to the position.

Expect clarity through a glass darkly; then lower expectations, lucidity may be corrected, as may Lucy.

Lower.


----------



## dither (Feb 11, 2018)

Could be interesting Mr. Buckle.


----------



## Xenization (Feb 11, 2018)

What?


----------



## Darkkin (Feb 11, 2018)

This thread has my inner grammarian howling, (in pain or glee...Well, that has yet to be determined as all antecedents, especially those pertaining to the blameless porpoise, are unprecedented.)  But I will be among the first to admit, if I find an incorrect word, I pull up the definition and ask: Was the line meant to say this?

'You keep using that word, and I do not think it means what you think it means.'  - Inigo, the Princess Bride


----------



## dither (Feb 11, 2018)

deleted.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Feb 11, 2018)

Is this a tuna commercial?


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 11, 2018)

language. the last front here, hear.


----------



## escorial (Feb 11, 2018)

i have no porpoise in my life


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 13, 2018)

Sea water softens the salts of reason to season some experiences of the hard granite ball that is the world. Shells of soft, silicon, flinty hard, secreted by sponges, sharpened and shaped by desiccation, strew soft sand to cut the feet of those on land. The turtle and the worm are turned.


Mr Dither, 'Could be interesting Mr. Buckle.' That depends on what tickles your fancy, I hope for innovative, expect indolent, perceive insouciance, and dread indiscretion.

Xenization, would that be Watt the dog boy?
.

Darkkin,   'You keep using that word, and I do not think it means what you think it means.' The meanings are multiple. When they are shared they have 'value', but it is not intrinsic.
All words are correct, the value is imparted by those who speak, sometimes interpreted by those who hear. It is not some abstracted form without human connection, I shall return to this.In the meantime I am giving the turtle a  turn, for she lives in the sea, lays eggs in the sand, and breaths the insubstantial air.

To decide and determine to delete does not depict a Dither.

RoP, Are you sure you sold those packets? Advertising your activities on the world wide web did not seem a wise and cautious move, I wondered then if you had consumed.

xXx Back to back we stand. Wonder if we will get a good run?

Esc. The unemployed have dole fins to the last where shark skin shoes are made.


----------



## escorial (Feb 13, 2018)

I have a shirt with nine button's but I can only facinate


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 13, 2018)

Convention is convenient for communication, but is not communication contingent on a single convention, or will any old shared convention suffice? Is the pedant one confined to restricted conventions that he regards as conventional, all others being unconventional and rejected?
Where is the turning point? When does the unconventional become accepted? Must they be accepted by a majority of the population as a whole, or are there opinion formers? If I could convince one key person to accept my convention might understanding radiate from them to spread through society at large? Why do such questions run through my brain? Is the question a convenient form of communication, or merely a way of seeking information? Is the difference between a joist and a girder that Joist wrote Ulyses and Girder wrote Faust?


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 13, 2018)

Olly Buckle said:


> Where is the turning point?


"High-wycombe," says lodging bodger, on point.


----------



## midnightpoet (Feb 13, 2018)

I think you may well have a point, but if you comb your hair just right, maybe no one will notice.;-)


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 14, 2018)

They didn’t say, no one said, no one ever said, no one never said, no one didn’t never say nothing.

The simple statement, emphasised in numbers of people, emphasised in time, emphasised through temporal absence, and how emphatically negative is that?

There are those who do not understand these rules, who are not from this group, reject them out of hand, and do not understand. Their failure to comprehend does not make the others wrong, or them right, outside their own particular sphere.


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 14, 2018)

Olly Buckle said:


> ... outside their own particular sphere.



up/on an (e)n-cycle, peed Dia, stafford - lover of filo:

*Set theory is the mathematical theory of well-determined collections, called sets, of objects that are called members, or elements, of the set.* Pure set theory deals exclusively with sets, so the only sets under consideration are those whose members are also sets. The theory of the _hereditarily-finite_ sets, namely those finite sets whose elements are also finite sets, the elements of which are also finite, and so on, is formally equivalent to arithmetic. So, the essence of set theory is the study of infinite sets, and therefore it can be defined as the mathematical theory of the actual—as opposed to potential—infinite.
*The notion of set is so simple that it is usually introduced informally, and regarded as self-evident.* In set theory, however, as is usual in mathematics, sets are given axiomatically, so their existence and basic properties are postulated by the appropriate formal axioms. The axioms of set theory imply the existence of a set-theoretic universe so rich that all mathematical objects can be construed as sets. Also, the formal language of pure set theory allows one to formalize all mathematical notions and arguments. Thus, set theory has become the standard foundation for mathematics, as every mathematical object can be viewed as a set, and every theorem of mathematics can be logically deduced in the Predicate Calculus from the axioms of set theory.
Both aspects of set theory, namely, as the mathematical science of the infinite, and as the foundation of mathematics, are of philosophical importance.

boo, lean. 3 D's.

*etymology of sphere should appear here*
*but i'm lunching flat earth*
*bold above is mine, not stafford's*


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 14, 2018)

Is hagiography, the life story of  a hag?

Do stepped shibboleths rise from the Mayan jungles?


----------



## midnightpoet (Feb 14, 2018)

Not sure about the first, but the second?  No, they don't rise, they pretty much stay put.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 15, 2018)

Hagio, Greek, holy. Lives ofSaints, or the very virtuous.


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 15, 2018)

This topic, the jist of which the words the posts the participants post contain spell out could be confusing, could be confusing.

But in a good way.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 15, 2018)

Wave your anonymity here.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 15, 2018)

Hold! You’re horse’s
Wier a horse’s  what?
Are you a neigh sayer?

The gauge of rail track was decided by wagon makers. The gauge decided the width of tunnels. The width of tunnels decided the maximum width of Apollo booster rockets, rather than the optimum width. The wagon makers based their width on the width of two horses. The size of the rocket that took men to  the moon was based on two horses arses.


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 16, 2018)

Olly Buckle said:


> The gauge of rail track was decided by wagon makers. The gauge decided the width of tunnels. The width of tunnels decided the maximum width of Apollo booster rockets, rather than the optimum width. The wagon makers based their width on the width of two horses. The size of the rocket that took men to  the moon was based on two horses arses.


it's ridiculous i knew that.
now there are two of us,
and a scribe of origin myth
who may like sugar cubes.
or may have been replaced
by knowed traversing
tree jumpers
elastic sighsed.
where _have_ all the quadrapeds gone?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 16, 2018)

> where have all the quadrapeds gone?


The cat food that feeds all those feline facebook stars.


If one is to be pedantic there must be a base, a line in the sand; this is grammar, defined. There is not, there never has been. Language is a river, always there, unless you live in Australia, but never the same, especially if you live in Australia. That is a metaphor that can be stretched, ‘metaphors like ripples on the surface each reflecting a different tangent of implication to the overall flow of meaning.’, you get the gist.

Lots of people have tried to write a definitive grammar, most go  out of fashion within a generation, some may last a little longer, it would be alright if we kept saying the same things, is that why grammar is for old people? 

I dismiss grammar as a basis for pedantry, language just isn’t like that. Spelling doesn’t work either, it’s only pretty recently that spelling became at all consistent, and plenty of things were written and read. It was printers who ‘normalised’ spellings, things like making a past ‘ed’. If I spelled spelled as spelt in context there would be very few who wondered ‘Why the cereal?’

We manage with the spoken word, ‘The large car’s exhausts’,  ‘The large cars’ exhausts’, both sound the same, I think, though I find myself wondering if one could make a slight differential inflection. Ahh, puns and insinuations


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 16, 2018)

Olly Buckle said:


> Lots of people have tried to write a definitive grammar, most go  out of fashion within a generation, some may last a little longer, it would be alright if we kept saying the same things, is that why grammar is for old people?
> 
> We manage with the spoken word, ‘The large car’s exhausts’,  ‘The large cars’ exhausts’, both sound the same, I think, though I find myself wondering if one could make a slight differential inflection. Ahh, puns and insinuations



pretty sure australian rivers are the natural habitat of the babelfish and primary diet of babble builders.

etymology-inflection (n)
also inflexion, early 15c., from Middle French inflexion and directly from Latin inflexionem (nominative inflexio) "a bending, inflection, modification," noun of action from past participle stem of inflectere "to bend in, to change" (see inflect). For spelling, see connection. Grammatical sense "variation by declension or conjugation" is from 1660s; pronunciation sense* "modulation of the voice"* is from c. 1600. 

_A *differential* is a gear train with three shafts that has the property that the rotational speed of one shaft is the average of the speeds of the others, or a fixed multiple of that average._

building babbles from baubles can be an axle bending turret broker.
jussayin' (with differential inflection)


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 16, 2018)

If you want defferential differential treatment you need the gear. I found a really nice jacket, my friend looked at it and said, 'Nice jacket, makes you look  like a geography teacher.' How doI take that? I am back with the habit of wearing a tie, but I can't find any shoes I like.

We talk about the possesive version of ' , that also is for something missing. Before it was used the form 'his' was used, and the 'hi' got dropped; 'The King his men.' became 'The King's men'. It was those printers who imposed the possesive plural by putting it on the end to avoid 'potatoeses', belonging to potatoes, pluralals and tooraloolooloo's ending in vowels always gave them problems.

When considering my words I do take pedants into account. In practical terms there are quite a large number of them, I don't want to alienate potential readers, I might convert them. From an artistic point of view however I think concerns of context and comprehension are prime.

I take it it's that 'possesive' misnomer that makes people spell  its as it's, they are thinking 'belonging to it', forget 'belonging', its is its own word.


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 17, 2018)

Olly Buckle said:


> We talk about the possesive version of ' , that also is for something missing. Before it was used the form 'his' was used, and the 'hi' got dropped; 'The King his men.' became 'The King's men'. It was those printers who imposed the possesive plural by putting it on the end to avoid 'potatoeses', belonging to potatoes, pluralals and tooraloolooloo's ending in vowels always gave them problems.



twitfic started somewhere around
 134 total characters for a story, i think.
i read somewhere the msg len had been
extended.
brevity is not for everyone.

*starts adding his*
*randomly*


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 17, 2018)

midnightpoet said:


> Not sure about the first, but the second?  No, they don't rise, they pretty much stay put.



So, shibboleths are phrases which distinguish 'in group' players.It is from an old testament story about guards questioning refugees. They asked them to  say 'Shibboleths', which meant an ear of corn, because the beaten tribe didn't have the 'sh' sound in their vocabulary and couldn't say it. Then in true old testament style they killed them all, genocide, like Joshua at Jericho where, at The Lord's command, they killed every living thing. Gimme that ole time religion!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 18, 2018)

‘to’ followed by a verb is the form called ‘the infinitive’

Putting something between the ‘to’ and the ‘verb’ splits the infinitive, and why not? 

To boldly go is not the same as to go boldly.

To carefully choose words is not the same as to choose words carefully.

So why restrict ourselves and bar a whole range of expression?


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 18, 2018)

Olly Buckle said:


> So why restrict ourselves and bar a whole range of expression?



refer to the _two kinds of people_ thread in *word games*.

what is the resonant frequency of a bell curve?


----------



## Moonbeast32 (Feb 18, 2018)

Bin today shun prose orbit row un horse do compy hunt lung gage. Tiffy dunk masons, troy sailing ick gout shroud. Peerson gut ex apple: 
http://www.exploratorium.edu/files/exhibits/ladle/


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 18, 2018)

-xXx- said:


> what is the resonant frequency of a bell curve?


Bell curves resonate with all sorts of  things, they are very frequent. Do lady weight lifters get bar bell curves?


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 19, 2018)

Olly Buckle said:


> Do lady weight lifters get bar bell curves?



bar belles curve, swerve and unnerve lifters of wait and saucy chaucer chasers.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 23, 2018)

It all happened by chance, by everyday usage by many, many people. You can say that a semicolon should separate two complete sentences as much as you wish; it will not always be so. Some writer will use it to display a slight length of pause, a slight shift in emphasis, beyond that available from the comma. The ‘rules of punctuation’ do not exist, they originate as a convenience of printers, there may be as many style guides as there are publications, they vary, we do not have an Academie Francaise, and those who do find it pretty useless. “Nous faisons un picnic avec des sandwich pendant la weekend. “ crept in the backdoor.

There are things that happen in language as she is spoke. Not things you have to learn from a text book, but things most native speakers learn within a very short period of initially learning to communicate. That is, ‘Its not book learning, three year olds get it.’

I like that sixties image of a fish riding a bicycle, are some regularities to look at there.

.A fish riding a bicycle
The fish rode a bicycle
A bicycle, the fish rode it
Rode the fish a bicycle
Rode bicycle the fish
The bicycle rode the fish

They are the sort of thing little kids get the giggles over, because they know which could be sort of poetic, which could be a question, which are sensible, which a translation, and which are just silly; and they are quite capable of making up their own versions or changing the phrase.

This is grammar, this is an understanding, that has come naturally, way before the child could read a prescriptive grammar. Partly it was cultural, their parents taught them, partly it is biological, not all humans use the same grammar, but they all use some sort.

It is not ordered, there is no central authority, understanding is key. If enough people understand, ‘that is what something means’ then that is what it means, but only for so long as the consensus is maintained, and things always change.

Now there is a good rule “Everything always changes, nothing is ever the same.”


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 25, 2018)

Some live in harmony with those around them, with understanding passing back and forth between them. Some seek to force the ignorant to learn their stilted ways and conform
Some, up themselves, sum up themselves, but they are few. Pedants do not usually understand they are supporting their personal language bias, they cite authority.

Something to say? We find a way.

“There is a right way and a wrong way of saying things.” That is wrong, it is so indisputably wrong there is almost no need to say so.

There are a million ways of saying things. Some refer to aspects not mentioned in others. Some make inferences. Some are bald. Some are general statements, Some are questions.
They depend on context for shared understanding, on comprehension, not correctness. They are uttered by the informed rather than the dogmatic.

People speak differently to their spouse, their boss, their children, a stranger in the street. Not  just more or less respectful, they phrase everything differently and use different words, they speak in their shared language, and the nearest thing to an artificial rule is they don’t  swear in front of Granny.

The metaphor for language is ‘River’, with all its feeding, tributary brooks and streams. The ever changing water has hidden currents and shining ripples.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 26, 2018)

Don’t, do not
Won’t, will not
Shan’t, shall not
Can’t, can not
Mayn’t, may not
Daren’t, dare not
Ain’t, am not
Aren’t, are not
Isn’t, is not

Generally pedants like things to be regular, “Latin is regular and our language is based on Latin”, well, some of it was, originally. 
Look at the list above and spot the irregular one. The age of the grammar pedant was the nineteenth century, in the seventeenth or eighteenth century a fop might well have remarked to his friends “Ain’t we in fashion?”, by the beginning of the twentieth century ‘ain’t’ was something only ‘ignorant’ people said. The grammar Nazis had decided, ‘it is irregular, it must be wrong’, and they wielded enough influence that it became wrong for a while, before starting to creep back in. ‘You ain’t heard nothing yet’, a line from one of the first ‘talkies’, ‘It ain’t half hot mum’, title of a situation comedy, ‘You ain’t seen nothing yet’, song title, ‘He ain’t heavy, he’s my brother’, it goes on. These people may believe they are using a ‘wrong’ word for effect, but they are reclaiming an old word, stigmatised by pedantry.

You ain’t going to keep a good word down!


----------



## sas (Feb 26, 2018)

LOL.
It took hard work for me to drop "ain't" from my everyday speech, along with other stuff like using "no" instead of "any". I misprounced "quarter" as "qaater" well into my teens. I was super embarrassed, in front of friends, when a cashier didn't know what I meant. It was the last time I did it. Luckily, my friends were pretty ignorant, too. When I went to college, I had to double step to catch up.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 26, 2018)

There was an actress, I can't remember who, dame someone I think, who was reported giving a speech at a girls school and telling them they should not say things such as 'like' for 'said' when they were talking about conversations with friends, because it made them sound ignorant. People make terrible assumptions because of accent and pronounciation, and I suppose she was right in that the girls do themselves no favours by assuming such affectations, but the basic premise is false. In the mouth of an orator it does not matter if the language is that of the court or the gutter, ideas can be expressed in it, that is a common feature of all grammars, but yes , they vary enough that understanding between common usage groups can take a while.

In England, before the first world war, local people from different parts of the country could not understand each other. They spoke their local  dialect and understood the recieved English of the upper classes. When local regiments were decimated and merged and upper class officers began to be replaced by middle class career soldiers they were forced into finding common language, then, after the war radio became popular and BBC English developed.


----------



## sas (Feb 26, 2018)

I still concentrate to understand my son's wife from the UK. Married 12 years. Getting better. Me, not her. LOL


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 28, 2018)

As a young man I had a job in Mallorca with a holiday company and sometimes took or collected people from the airport. There was a regular leaflet handed out there, an object of amusement for English speakers. Someone had written the piece advertising cultured pearls in Spanish and then taken a Spanish – English dictionary and looked up the first translation of each word. Three different things were going on, occasionally the word itself was completely the wrong definition, it said the wrong thing, sometimes the word had been transposed , for example from a verb or adjectival form to a noun, and then the grammar was in the Spanish form, with things like ‘is’ put at the end of the sentence “This secretion shining (lustrous), refined (cultured) is.”, it got worse than that.

Conversely Edward Sapir refers to ‘The European common language group’, comprising everything between Ireland to the west, what used to be Yugoslavia to the west, Russia to the north, and Italy to the south. He contends that they are all basically the same language, but with different vocabularies, and he spoke them all. He also spoke a large number of other languages, and he points out that what you can say in a language is limited by its grammar, he cited one north American Indian language that had no future tense, one could only express expectation. The Germans may stick words together a bit, and others of us keep them separate, but some languages go completely to town one way or the other with masses of suffixes and affixes at one extreme and single syllable words distinguished tonally at the other. The range and variety of grammar is huge, big enough that Russian, English and Spanish cn all be reckoned in the same small group, but even when things we have not even imagined are happening there always is grammar. Men live by rules everywhere, even though the rules are different, it is inherent, biologically determined, and needs no manual for the native speaker.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 28, 2018)

Isn’t half nice out, innit?

Without good clear grammar communication is impossible , we face the loss of critical thinking. How can one think without words?

Well, just look, it’s really nice, innit.

The destruction of the true meaning of the word, nice has a nice definition, precise, exact, it does not mean ‘pleasant’.

Yeah, really, it is a nice day.

Nescius, Latin for ‘ignorant’, that came to mean ‘silly’, then ‘Wantonness’, ‘Cowardice’, ‘Sloth’, and on through ‘Shyness’. The definition of ‘exact’ is a pretty recent one, not ‘the’ original, how far back do we go for the ‘real’ meaning? 

Do not deal with history, deal with the present, make sure it is nicely wrapped... no wait. Context and meaning, nicely, meaning attractively. No one thinks it means wrapped up with all the corners folded precisely, or rather they do, but it’s the appearance, not  the precision, that is significant.

“Then you should say what you mean,” the March Hare went on. “I do,” Alice hastily replied; “at least—at least I mean what I say—that's the same thing, you know.” “Not the same thing a bit!” said the Hatter.

The Toad, having finished his breakfast, picked up a stout stick and swung it vigorously, belabouring imaginary animals. 'I'll learn 'em to steal my house!' he cried. 'I'll learn 'em, I'll learn 'em!' 
'Don't say "learn 'em," Toad,' said the Rat, greatly shocked. 'It's not good English.' 
'What are you always nagging at Toad for?' inquired the Badger, rather peevishly. 'What's the matter with his English? It's the same what I use myself, and if it's good enough for me, it ought to be good enough for you!' 
'I'm very sorry,' said the Rat humbly. 'Only I think it ought to be "teach 'em," not "learn 'em."' 
'But we don't want to teach 'em,' replied the Badger. 'We want to learn 'em— learn 'em, learn 'em! And what's more, we're going to do it, too!' 

Context and communication; things mean what they communicate in context, not some abstracted, historical, quixotic definition that happens to appeal to a pedant, n'est pas. That's  'innit' in French, cultured we is.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 4, 2018)

Dictshionaries R knott orthorities on how to spell, they R orthoraties on the waies that people spell things. If a  word gets used then the dickshonary will incloode it, every year they announce knew words they R including and old ones they R leaving out. Mark Steele has a campaign going for people to use the word ‘Farage’ and get it included; Farage iz the contamminateted water found at the bottom of large dustbins.

Cerealously, re-ding such stuf is demarnding in some ways, it can literally send you up the wall or throo the roof.

Absolutely fantastic; and yet it moves; the human brain finds the sense; the perfect correlation of sense and understanding is not necessary. In some circumstances it may lull the brain into complacent acceptance, when a communication ordered to an alternative system cn catch the attention and cause notice tobe taken.

This is not whale like trawling, mouth open, it must be done on porpoise, selecting  targets.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 20, 2018)

Good writing is appropriate writing.

‘Awesome news! The dweeb has a dork in tow.’
‘Like really!’
‘Straight up?’
‘Yep, all metal and gnarly teeth, with lame trainers and all.

‘I say girls! The dumb one has found herself a boyfriend.’
‘Gosh really!’
‘Is this true?’
‘Yes, a fine example of dental brace and fluorescent shoes.’ 

Dweeb, dork, like, straight up, yep, gnarly, lame? What do they mean? Some are not in the dictionary, they are certainly not Standard English, but I am willing to bet that you all know exactly what they mean. You could probably tell me if they are verbs, nouns or adjectives; and you won’t need me to tell you one is about an inner city comprehensive and the other about a girls boarding school, it is in the language.

Another.

The general had three alternatives, to stubbornly defend to the last man, to attempt retreat to safe ground, or to unconditionally surrender.

The general had three alternatives, stubbornly to defend to the last man, attempt to retreat to safe ground, or, unconditionally, to surrender.

The general had three alternatives, to defend to the last man, stubbornly, to retreat to safe ground, attemptedly, or to surrender, unconditionally.

The grammar pedant would tell you it is wrong to split the infinitive; as in, to stubbornly defend, to attempt retreat, to unconditionally surrender.  Do ‘to attempt retreat’ and ‘to attempt to retreat’ even have the same shade of meaning? And how clumsy is ‘to retreat, attemptedly’? 

How about forgetting rules, regularity and the so called logic of ‘all the same’ and going for,
‘The general had three alternatives, to stubbornly defend to the last man, attempt retreat to safe ground, or unconditional surrender.’?

How about imagining you are talking to someone you know, someone like you, but who doesn’t know about this? How about knowing your audience, and using expressions that come easily? This can lead to ‘Good Writing’, nineteenth century rules don’t improve twenty-first century register and language.


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 21, 2018)

jargon.
subculture.
generational.
discipline.
industry.
business.

"Check *that* unit!" says twenty-something male
to like group, knowing the in-clique females are less likely
to overhear and remark about somewhat encrypted
rating of novel females.

The ACT approach _to reframing internalized personal
experience_ may incorporate elements from DBT and MI.
acronyms:
1,300 meanings for ACT
141 meanings for DBT
120 meanings for MI
maybe context clues can help narrow down
the foreign sounds.
maybe we can go to the P-A-R-K later.

Chicago Manual of Style,
Turabian style,
ACS,
AMA,
APA,
ASA,
Geoscience Reporting Guidelines,
Handbook of Technical Writing,
IEEE,
The Little Style Guide,
MHRA,
MLA,
SBL,
CSE,
APSA
Choice of potato?
Does the salad bar come with that?
Or were you looking for something
more seafoam than turquoise?

Paper, plastic or virtual?


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 10, 2018)

As I broke the flower stem from the rhubarb I heard a cuckoo in the distance; which reminded me ...

The cuckoo is a dainty bird it flits from bough to bough
It builds its nest in a rhubarb tree and whistles like a cow.

The elephant is a pretty bird, its hair is long and wavy
It builds its nest of mashed up spuds and lays its eggs in gravy.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 6, 2018)

So any'ow, when yer comin' into town on the M4 an' you get to junction 3 its all aitches, 'Eafrow, 'Ounslow 'Arrow an 'Ayes of up the A312 an' if you go straight up its 'Ammersmith


----------



## bazz cargo (Sep 10, 2018)

That is the last time I gamble in a restaurant, the stakes were too high.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 29, 2018)

Could you have a tight little clique of loose women?

Rules are static, those who apply rules to language aim to stabilise the language and keep it from debasement. Never mind de-basement, let's move up to the first floor at least, I don't want to talk like Chaucer did, even if he was a great poet. Very few people would understand me and words are about communication; generally accepted systems, common ground.


Writers stand to profit from asking themselves questions, are you sitting comfortably?
What if...
Who would...
Why would they...
Which are they...

Where would it happen? When was this? or when is this?

What if there really was a... What would happen? 

"Look, it says 'Here be Dragons', let's go there."


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 29, 2018)

Beware of heard, a dreadful word
That looks like beard and sounds like bird,
And dead is said like bed, not bead
Only Scotsmen call it deed!
Watch out for meat, and great, and threat
They rhyme with suite, and straight, and debt


Though the rough cough and hiccough plough me through and through, I must cross the lough.

The term 'irregular' is a strange one, it depends what you regard as 'regular'.


----------



## bazz cargo (Oct 31, 2018)

So why don't we live in the United Queendom of Great Briton?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 13, 2019)

It is so easy to make an opposite in English, you just add the suffix 'un' and that makes it one, 'un' less it is one of these ...

mature, add im
 noble, add ig
legible, add il
rational, add ir
complete, add in

It really is a simple language, children of three and four learn to speak it really well.


----------

